# iPhone 5 and Garmin 510 bluetooth issues



## fongster (Dec 5, 2011)

My iPhone 5 with iOS 7.1.2, can't find the 510--it's on an endless device search. Any tips on getting them to pair up? I also tried my iPad but it can't see it either. Bluetooth is enabled on the Garmin. The 510 is brand new out of the box.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

No suggestions, but my 510 doesn't do any better with my Android phones I've tried to pair with it. It does find them at first, but the connection is very erratic. Been this way since new.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Try going under the settings- Bluetooth. See if you see the device. If it is not there, you need to pair it with the phone before the app can find it.


----------



## fongster (Dec 5, 2011)

heyyall said:


> Try going under the settings- Bluetooth. See if you see the device. If it is not there, you need to pair it with the phone before the app can find it.


 I'm not sure if I understand what you mean&#8230;the phone just keeps searching for BT devices--it doesn't see the Garmin, so it doesn't show up listed. How can I pair them if the phone doesn't see the Garmin? Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

This is what I see under settings - Bluetooth.

View attachment 908628


Take a look at this page for some information on the initial pairing if you do not see your 510 listed like mine is ("RC Edge").

Garmin Edge 510 In-Depth Review | DC Rainmaker

I seem to recall the app guides you through the process. Have you clicked on: Connect - Devices and the "+" button at the top (or it might say "add device").


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

My 810 has to be reset if I want to change the device it is bluetooth paired with. No big deal just download all to the PC first - I think it is a firmware glitch.


----------



## fongster (Dec 5, 2011)

heyyall said:


> This is what I see under settings - Bluetooth.
> 
> View attachment 908628
> 
> ...


 Good stuff. I deleted the default 'Smartphone' and then the devices found each other--doh! This was so frustrating.

Now how to find how to get rides from my Garmin to Strava via the phone--any tips!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

fongster said:


> Good stuff. I deleted the default 'Smartphone' and then the devices found each other--doh! This was so frustrating.
> 
> Now how to find how to get rides from my Garmin to Strava via the phone--any tips!


Purchase the app connectstats. It is a couple of dollars, but the data summaries are worth the price of the app. Uploading to strava without a computer is great bonus. There are also synch websites that move data around, but those seem flakey and not always timely. With connectstats, it happens when you want it to.


----------



## fongster (Dec 5, 2011)

Heyyall, I got the connect stats app. I'm lost on how to get a ride on the Garmin Connect app to Connectstats and then to Strava. I'm guessing that is how it moves along?

On Connectstats I logged into Garmin Connect ( I needed to do this, right?). I see Strave on Connectstats but I can't log in, it has 'Never logged in' showing and no log-in boxes for Strava. Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

This is from memory and I too wondered how to make it work. It's not well documented but here it goes. 
In the configuration option on the bottom of the connectstats app, choose set up strava. Use the slider to enable the upload option. 

Now, go to any activity you have downloaded to connectstats. View the activity. Now swipe from left to right on the middle of the screen. You will see a little strava logo is uncovered. Click on this. 

This should open a web browser and allow you to log in and authorize the app to upload to your account. 



You only have to do this once. Once you do, anytime connectstats finds a new activity, it will automatically upload to strava. 

There is a quirk with the types. It does runs, bike rides and a few other types. If it doesn't want to upload a walk, change the activity type (from within connectstats) to run and then upload. Then change the type back and also update it in strava.


----------



## fongster (Dec 5, 2011)

heyyall said:


> This is from memory and I too wondered how to make it work. It's not well documented but here it goes.
> In the configuration option on the bottom of the connectstats app, choose set up strava. Use the slider to enable the upload option.
> 
> Now, go to any activity you have downloaded to connectstats. View the activity. Now swipe from left to right on the middle of the screen. You will see a little strava logo is uncovered. Click on this.
> ...


 Sounds simple enough. Before I try it, I need to know how to get rides/events onto connectstats--my garmin 510 downloads directly to garmin connect on the phone via bluetooth. I appreciate your help, I know its a lot of typing.

EDIT: Ok, I got Connectstats to log-in Strava as well. I found my events like you said. I did the upload like you mentioned and the wait-wheel spins saying Downloading the file for Strava and then Uploading to Strava but then it won't show up on Strava (either my app or on my desktop). Does it take awhile to show up? Any thoughts?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Open the app and pull down on the screen. This loads new activities.


----------



## fongster (Dec 5, 2011)

heyyall said:


> Open the app and pull down on the screen. This loads new activities.


 I did that in Strava app and also refreshed web browser on desktop but no new events show up :-(

EDIT:
OK, lol! I did a new ride (just walked around house) and it sent it and it works! I think it failed earlier because I was trying to upload old rides that had already been sent.

Heyyall, you are awesome thanks for your help!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

fongster said:


> I did that in Strava app and also refreshed web browser on desktop but no new events show up :-(
> 
> EDIT:
> OK, lol! I did a new ride (just walked around house) and it sent it and it works! I think it failed earlier because I was trying to upload old rides that had already been sent.
> ...


Excellent!

Now if I could only make my own 510 reliably connect to my iphone, I'll be set myself.


----------

